
Scientists Lay the Groundwork for a Reliable Marijuana Breathalyzer - nigrioid
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2017/07/scientists-lay-groundwork-reliable-marijuana-breathalyzer
======
King-Aaron
[https://i.imgflip.com/1hcwth.jpg](https://i.imgflip.com/1hcwth.jpg)

Seriously however, with the increase in social acceptance around the world,
this is a necessary technology. Operating a vehicle in any mentally reduced
state is a hazard to everyone around you.. And too many people seem to
disregard the dangers when smoking pot.

